
California Guard vets told to repay millions in enlistment bonuses - jflowers45
http://www.cnn.com/2016/10/24/us/national-guard-recruitment-bonus-repayment/
======
MrZongle2
Important point:

 _" But years later, officials realized Van Meter and thousands of other
veterans were not actually eligible for the bonuses they were given."_

...

 _" As first reported by the Los Angeles Times, only soldiers with certain
assignments -- for example, intelligence, civil affairs and some
noncommissioned officer posts -- were supposed to get bonuses. But
investigators uncovered rampant fraud and mismanagement by California Guard
officials trying to meet enlistment targets."_

In short, the soldiers were given bonuses they were not entitled to receive.

~~~
gozur88
But they had no way of knowing that, and the recruiters were acting as agents
of the state. It's a breach of contract.

